

Ask HN: Disbursement / Payout Systems - jdavid

I am currently working at a young startup and we are looking into ways to make payouts to consumers.  I thought I would ask the HN network if there is anything out there other than<p>* Paypal<p>* Amazon Payments<p>* Amazon On Demand Gift Cards<p>Also if any of you have any general advice or stories to tell, I would love to hear them.
======
chrisduesing
I am also very curious about this. My primary concerns are transaction costs
and international issues.

